
So A Super-Angel Tries To Have A Meeting In A Bar... - kylebragger
http://bajillionhits.biz/post/1164126580/so-a-super-angel-tries-to-have-a-meeting-in-a-bar
======
tincholio
I'm still mystified with the seeming adoration that the HN crowd has for
Arrington. It's possibly the only thing I don't care for here. The guy mostly
spins BS and is generally douchy, so why all the love?

~~~
dzlobin
As numerously notes in the comments for this thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1714377>

Yeah, sometimes Arrington is a bit liberal with rumors and the like, but it's
pretty unlikely that he'd throw something this heavy without some sort of
evidence.

That said, I wouldn't sat there is adoration. In fact it was only this week
when the interview with Arrington ran over at Inc.com, that people traded in
the words 'kind of douchey and arrogant' to 'oh, he's kind of introverted and
works a lot, whatever.'

There isn't _that_ much love for him at all.

------
cskau
Getting malware warnings on the link !

